# Transport from mid-Ohio to eastern PA



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

You might want to try the transport groups on Yahoo. Or, contact some of the groups in Ohio and Penn. They may have people willing to jump in their cars to help.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We have contacted 2 people that have some good knowledge and contacts about transports. We are just waiting to hear back from them to see if they can help us.


----------

